# swift kontiki 640



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello,
Is there someone on tonight who knows the *Exact* length
of this vehicle :!: I have looked in specifications but i can't see
a match. Thanks for any help...


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hiya!, is there one in the database?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MHSearch


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

moblee said:


> Hello,
> Is there someone on tonight who knows the *Exact* length
> of this vehicle :!: I have looked in specifications but i can't see
> a match. Thanks for any help...


Fiat Ducato 2800cc JTD Manual Length: 24' 6" (7.48m) 
Layout: End Lounge


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello m & d.
I don't think there is,theres 665 etc,etc & my old kontiki.
Long story cut short we've put a deposit on the pictured one &
signed papers that come through the post,today cleaning out our old 
swift,my wife said the new one's longer than this 8O 
& we've only got a drive of 24ft 8" :roll:


Thanks pete


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Our 640 was 7.5 mtrs long, I'm sure the chassis are the same


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

moblee said:


> Hello m & d.
> I don't think there is,theres 665 etc,etc & my old kontiki.
> Long story cut short we've put a deposit on the pictured one &
> signed papers that come through the post,today cleaning out our old
> ...


According to JCM 2 inches to spare then ....no problem.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> According to JCM 2 inches to spare then ....no problem.. :lol: :lol:


I wish  :lol:

My old kontiki that's sitting in the drive right now is 21ft 7",quite 
a difference.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think we can rely on JCM for accurate information on the make of van they are agents for.in fact I would rather believe them on this point than anyone else.

cabby


----------

